# İç ve Dış Tehditler > iRAN Oğuz Türkleri: Güney Azerbaycan, Batı Azerbaycan, Doğu Azerbaycan (Başkent Rey: Tehran) >  Rusya Öin'i satacak mı?

## bozok

*RUSYA üİN'İ SATACAK MI?*




19.11.2010 14:17

Lizbon'daki NATO Zirvesi'nin iki kritik noktası var.

Birisi yeni 10 yıllık NATO stratejik konseptinin oluşturulması, ikincisi ise yine bu 10 yıllık dönemde geliştirilecek füze kalkanı.

Hatta bu iki konu birbiriyle direkt bağlantılı.

Türkiye'ye yerleştirilecek füze kalkanı ile NATO'nun küresel stratejik yeni konseptinin ortak noktası üin.

şimdi diyeceksiniz ki İran ile üin'in ne alakası var.

Doğru ya, füze kalkanı Türkiye'ye, İran'a olası bir Amerikan - İsrail saldırısı halinde esas olarak İsrail'i, ikinci planda da Irak'ta ve Körfez'deki ABD güçlerini İran'dan korumak için yerleştiriliyor.

Radar sistemi Türk topraklarında, füze sistemleri ise Türk denizlerinde olacak.

Bu durumda Montrö anlaşmasına aykırı olarak Karadeniz'e de Amerikan füze gemileri girebilecek.

Bu da sadece İran değil, Rusya için de kötü haber.

Yine sorduğunuzu duyar gibi oluyorum: "*Ee üin'in bunlarla ne ilgisi var ki?*"

Var.

Lizbon'da oluşturulacak yeni stratejik konseptin ana hatlarına bakarsanız anlarsınız. NATO'nun eskisi gibi Avrupa ile kısıtlı olmaması ta 1999'da belirlenmişti.

Zaten 11 Eylül saldırıları sonrası Afganistan'a NATO müdahalesi oldu. Yani NATO'nun küresel rolü yeni bir şey değil.

Asıl yeni olan, ABD'nin Rusya stratejisi.

Washington yönetimi, Rusya ile Avrupa üzerinden bir ortaklık kurup, üin'i yalnızlaştırma peşinde.

Bunun son örneğini Afganistan'daki NATO güçlerine Rusya'nın lojistik desteği olarak gördük.

Hatta füze kalkanı projesine de katılalım gibilerinden sesler yükseldi Moskova'dan.

Oysa çok değil 4-5 yıl önce Putin devlet başkanı iken, en sert yanıtı vermişti o zaman Doğu Avrupa'da konuşlandırılması planlanan kalkan projesine.

şimdi ise liberal Medvedev farkını gösterip batıyla pek bir sıkı fıkı olmaya başladı.

Bunu son olarak İran'ı BM'deki satışta gözlemledik. S-300 füzelerinin de satışından vazgeçildi İran'a.

Lizbon Zirvesine de katılan Rusya'ya, füze savunma sisteminin kendisine karşı olmadığını ısrarla vurgulayan NATO, Moskova yönetimine bu projede işbirliği teklifinde bulundu.

Amerikalı stratejistler, Başkanları Obama'ya Rusya'yı ikna için çok önemli bir mesele olan nükleer silahların sınırlanması anlaşması START'ın da imzalanması çağrısında bulunuyor.

Rusya'nın Avrupa üzerinden ABD yanına çekilmesiyle, gelecek 10-15 yılın en büyük tehdidi üin'in dört bir yandan kuşatılması hesabı yapılıyor.

Kur savaşında geri adım atmayan, Amerikan çıkarlarının olduğu her yerde at oynatmaya başlayan, İran’la petrol başta olmak üzere devasa işbirliği içinde olan yeni küresel güç üin ise Lizbon'daki gelişmeleri dikkatle izliyor.

*RUSYA KENDİSİNE BİüİLEN ROLE UYAR MI?* 
Türkiye ile birlikte bölgedeki iki önemli Avrasya ülkesinin önde geleni olan Rusya ise öyle hemen yola gelecek gibi gözükmüyor.

Batılı bir eğitimden geçen liberal Medvedev'in Amerikan dostluğu Kremlin için yeterli değil.

Hele de 2012'de yeniden Putin'in iktidara geleceği kesin gibiyken.

Zaten son açıklamalar da bunun işaretini veriyor.

Rusya Parlamentosu'nun üst kanadı olan Duma'nın Dış İlişkiler Komitesi Başkanı Mikhail Margelov tam da Lizbon'da Rusya'yı kafaya alma hesapları yapan Washington'a kritik bir mesaj gönderdi.

Margelov; eğer START anlaşması suya düşerse İran ve Afganistan'da verdikleri desteği yeniden gözden geçireceklerini bildirdi.

10 yıllık bir proje olan füze kalkanında ilk aşamada (2011-2012) hemen Amerikan gemilerinin Karadeniz'e girecek olması da Moskova'nın tutumunda önemli bir rol oynuyor tabi.

Türkiye ile Rusya'nın Karadeniz'deki ortak Denizgücü ABD'yi yeterince kızdırmıştı zaten. (Bknz Ergenekon tertibi ve Dz K.K.)

*KALKANIN TETİğİ* 
Lizbon'da hafta sonu yapılacak Rusya - NATO Zirvesi'nde, Rusların en az Türkler kadar çok merak edeceği bir konu da füze kalkanında tetiğin kimin elinde olacağı meselesi.

Aslında o tetiğin kimin elinde olacağı ve kime karşı olacağı çok belli.

İşin aslına bakılacak olursa, Rusların tetik konusunu bizim kadar merak ettiğini de sanmıyorum.

Seul'deki G-20 toplantısında ABD'ye tetik resti çeken Erdoğan, Lizbon'da yok çünkü.

Onun yerine tetiğin ABD'de olmasına çok da itiraz etmeyen Gül var.

Resim ortada değil mi?

Ayrıca ABD ve İsrail neden bu kadar iyiliksever olsunlar ki? Neden bizim güvenliğimiz için tetiği Ankara'nın eline versinler?

Ha, tezkere deneyiminden ağzı yanan ABD, füze kalkanında da aslında biraz endişeli. 

Onu da söylemek lazım.

Tayyip Erdoğan'ın olumsuz tavrı ABD'de olası bir sürprize karşı rahatsızlık yaratmış durumda.

Eski Ankara Büyükelçisi Eric Edelman'ın son açıklamaları da bunu doğrular tarzda.

İsrail Genelkurmay Başkanı Aşkenazi'nin Pentagon'a Türkiye'yi şikayet etmesi ve İran ile işbirliği yapmakla suçlaması önemli.

Demek İsrail ve Yahudi lobisinin ciddi kaygıları var bu konuda.

Ama 120 milyar dolar sıcak para içerdeyken ve 7 ay sonra genel seçimler varken, ne Erdoğan ne de Gül, kimsenin füze kalkanında tetiğin, Washington ya da Tel Aviv'de olmasına itiraz edebileceğini sanmıyoruz.

*üİN İşİ DE YATAR GİBİ* 
Baştaki meseleye yeniden dönersek...
Hani yeni NATO Stratejik Konseptinde Rusya'yı devşirerek, üin'i yalnız bırakma tezgahı...

BRIC'in R'sini çıkarıp, tükenmez kalem markası BIC yapmak gibi...

Ne Rusya, Türkiye rolünü kabul eder, ne de Neoconların güçlendiği bir kriz atmosferinde Amerikan siyaseti Moskova ile kanka olur.

Yani üin'in yalnızlaştırılması senaryosu yatar...

En azından NATO, Rusya ve AB yoluyla Pekin'i yalnızlaştırma senaryosu demek istiyoruz...

Sanki Obama da bunu biliyormuşçasına, Asya'da (üin'in komşularını ziyaret) 10 gün geçirdikten sonra Lizbon'a ancak 2 gününü ayırdı.

Kısacası, ne ABD, NATO ve AB'yi kullanarak üin'i yalnızlaştırma politikasından; ne İsrail, (daha önce Irak ve Suriye'ye saldırdığı gibi) İran'ın nükleer programını engellemekten; ne Türkiye tüm bu hesapların ortasında sürüklenmekten, ne de üin ve Rusya BRIC'ten ve küresel gündemlerinden vazgeçmeyecek.

Lizbon'da bunu bir kez daha göreceğiz... 


*Hüseyin Vodinalı
*Odatv.com

----------

